# A few pics from my last scape...



## TDI-line (25 Mar 2008)

Just thought i'd share a few shots of my overgrown tank, which i stripped down, and rescaped for a new journal over the Easter weekend.

The tank is an Akva-Stabil Effect-line 720 litre, but more details will follow in the journal. 

I did also remove a substantial amount of gravel, and believe it or not, there is 25kg of mini landscape rock in there too.


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Mar 2008)

Wow that really needed a haircut.    Looks all healthy though. Can't wait to see the new setup.

Cheers,


----------



## planter (25 Mar 2008)

I like the overgrown look. Love the lilly pads too! Looks realy healthy


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2008)

Truely spectacular!  I love it


----------



## TDI-line (26 Mar 2008)

Thanks guys, i was quite fond of it.

I think my algae issues have ceased since 80% of the tank was fast growers.


----------



## Arana (26 Mar 2008)

Stunning Dan  I love a jungle, did you say you rescaped it... more pictures then mate?


----------



## johnny70 (26 Mar 2008)

now thats my kind of tank! how did you get it looking like that?

JOHNNY


----------



## Martin (26 Mar 2008)

That is some impressive growth, it must have taken you all weekend to strip that monster down!


----------



## TDI-line (26 Mar 2008)

It took me about a day to strip all the pants out, seperating different stems etc into different garden tubs, and buckets. Then i removed some of the access gravel, changed the poly filters to clean up the tank.  Also done a few scapes.

Next day, rescaped again, then started planting, cutting roots, the glosso hasn't been finished yet, will redo this when i get some free time. 

This is original scape for the above pics, see, there were rocks..


----------



## Joe Faria (27 Mar 2008)

Hi,
Believe it or not, your tank looks bigger full of plants, than empty mate...

Cheers,

Joe Faria.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Mar 2008)

I like the wild look of the plants, never liked things too placed and un-natural. Keep us posted with some more photos 
Great work, congrats


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

Lordy lordy! how many plants did you tear out?! It looks amazing regardless, I wish I had your touch.


----------



## TDI-line (19 Apr 2008)

Thanks Garuf, but there was no touch as the plants quickly grew and covered all my rocks. 

Have you seen my later Journal?


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2008)

I've not seen the new journal no, or at least I don't think I have.


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Apr 2008)

Garuf - viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1410


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2008)

Thank you, I'm really jealous of your tank TDI it looks great fun to scape.


----------



## greenjar (26 Feb 2011)

Could somebody please tell me the name of the plant in the 5th picture down? Its the plants directly behind the tetra's/rock

Thanks in advance


----------



## GHNelson (27 Feb 2011)

Hi
May be ludwigia repens.
hoggie


----------



## greenjar (27 Feb 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> May be ludwigia repens.
> hoggie



Thanks Hoggie


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2011)

lush very lush


----------

